
The Elm Architecture (TEA) animation - galfarragem
https://medium.com/@l.mugnaini/the-elm-architecture-tea-animation-3efc555e8faf
======
deathtrader666
Someone should do a list of all the TEA-inspired frameworks in JavaScript &
other languages.

~~~
quickthrower2
React/Redux? Also there seems to be plenty of TEA clones in various compile to
JS languages.

------
posterboy
Is the name related to Nightmare on Elmstreet? Do signals thought kill -9'ed
resurect from the grave to hunt you in your dreams? Are the debugging
facilities so bad?

------
nlitened
Off topic: could anybody recommend, with what (preferably, simple) tool one
could make animations like this one?

------
proc0
The "game loop" is actually just FRP (functional reactive programming). It
basically defines the game loop in abstract terms, and was implement in many
languages, Elm being one of them. React seems loosely inspired by Elm and
therefore FRP as well.

